# Have you seen this? *graphic*



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=69947

Found this while looking up specs on a smokepole I was thinking of buying. Dang.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch......that left a mark!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang !


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yikes


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

mother of god


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nasty! Looks like he was sorting bobcats by hand.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I know he's in a lot of pain.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That the hamburger helper guy?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

There are all kinds of ways to blow yourself up with a muzzle loader.

Double charge the powder.

Double charge the bullet.

Reload an already loaded gun.

Confuse grams with grains.

etc.

I imagine smokeless powder would be less forgiving about errors.

Joraca


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

All true


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, somebody be gettin PAID!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

at first glance i thought "man why was that holding directly onto the barrel??" then i thought "something doesn't look right - wait - ohhhhh..." that's ridiculous.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Joraca said:


> There are all kinds of ways to blow yourself up with a muzzle loader.
> 
> Double charge the powder.
> 
> ...


Damn, I honestly didn't know all of these. I'm glad my father knew what he was doing when we were out shooting the muzzle loader he has.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

lost count how many "empty": ones i have acquired over the years with a ball stuffed in.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I think I would try to be the sole owner of savage arms after that!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

BnB said:


> Damn, I honestly didn't know all of these. I'm glad my father knew what he was doing when we were out shooting the muzzle loader he has.


A few more:

Use pistol powder in a rifle.

Fail to seat the bullet all the way.

With a smokeless powder, I'd add

Not weighing the powder.

Using a black powder charge weight of smokeless powder.

(typically 100 grains--more than a 300 Win Mag takes)


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Joraca said:


> A few more:
> 
> Use pistol powder in a rifle.
> 
> ...


Smokeless powder goes by VOLUME not weight..


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Skeeterdone said:


> Smokeless powder goes by VOLUME not weight..


Well, I've been reloading for almost 50 years, and the answer is no.

Charging by volume without knowing the weight, or knowing that it is a safe weight, is another way to blow yourself up.

All of the reloading manuals give charges by weight. Even a Lee dipper set gives a slide card to convert their dipper volumes to grains of various powders.

Weight and powder type determine the energy of the charge. You have to know both.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Skeeterdone said:


> Smokeless powder goes by VOLUME not weight..


HUH? what in the world you talking about willis.
Thi picture has been around a v ery long time.Its complete BS and the hand injury is not even related to the muzzleloader.Tony bridges had a fallen out with savage and was fired.He blew up a smokeless muzzleloader and made up a bunch of BS.do a search on Tony bridges on dougs message boards.I own a savage 10 ML II and its deathly accurate out to 200 yards.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Joraca said:


> Well, I've been reloading for almost 50 years, and the answer is no.
> 
> Charging by volume without knowing the weight, or knowing that it is a safe weight, is another way to blow yourself up.
> 
> ...


reloading but what about pyrodex smokless?

*WARNING* - Before loading your firearm, stop and read and understand the instructions furnished with your firearm. If you do not have an owner's manual for your firearm, contact the manufacturer and request one. The owner's manual for your firearm should specify a maximum allowable load. Under no circumstances should this maximum be exceeded.
Make certain that there is no cap, primer or powder in the priming pan of the firearm. Make certain that the firearm is not already loaded.
All charges of Triple Seven or Pyrodex should be measured by VOLUME not weight. A simple, adjustable blackpowder measure is the correct tool for this job. All loads listed in this brochure are measured by VOLUME.
Triple Seven is a high energy product designed to provide the muzzleloading hunter with higher velocities when used in the same VOLUME as blackpowder. To duplicate a blackpowder load velocity using Triple Seven, you must decrease the powder charge by 15%. *See *WARNING* below.
Pyrodex is lighter in weight than blackpowder and weighs only about 70% as much as blackpowder. However, because Pyrodex yields more energy per pound than does blackpowder, the same volume of Pyrodex gives similar performance to blackpowder. Pyrodex loads given in this manual for muzzleloading guns are measured by volume, not weight.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

not trying to flame anyone ..but kinda wanting my finger attached to??
Now ya got me feelin a little corn fused!! or am I reading wrong??

Ill stick to the black powder smoke..and yes by weight on that..


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Skeeterdone said:


> reloading but what about pyrodex smokless?
> 
> *WARNING* - Before loading your firearm, stop and read and understand the instructions furnished with your firearm. If you do not have an owner's manual for your firearm, contact the manufacturer and request one. The owner's manual for your firearm should specify a maximum allowable load. Under no circumstances should this maximum be exceeded.
> Make certain that there is no cap, primer or powder in the priming pan of the firearm. Make certain that the firearm is not already loaded.
> ...


They come in pellets,so unless you dont know how to count to 2 than you probably should not be loading a muzzleloader.
I think the point he is making is smokeless powder is measured by weight.No way i would trust a dipper for a smokeless charge.It is probably safe but accuracy might fluctuate since 3 to 8 gr of powder can measure from .2 to .5.
I weigh all my charges for the smokeless muzzleloader and when reloading rifle rounds i weigh everything also.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

I have pyrodex granular RS for the old classics ..
Triple 7 pellets for the winchester


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

They are saying that a safe charge (by volume) of black powder will also be a safe charge (by volume) of Pyrodex, and give equivalent performance. So just use a black powder volume measure indexed in grains (although it won't throw the same number of grains of Pyrodex). Wal-Mart sells them.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

My dad and I both shoot a Savage 10ml and they are awesome guns. 

I've seen and read every possible story of that rifle blowing up, that can only happen if the barrel is plugged. Think about it, there is no way the barrel would "blow up" if there was a clear and open path for everything to take. So the only way to blow up a barrel like that is to have an extra bullet or something else clogging it. The barrel on a savage 10ml is insanely thick and heavy, at least 2-3 times maybe more thicker than a standard rifle.


----------

